# Just a little agility brag



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Duddy and I were at the SOJAC trial at Dream Park Sunday. We got his second Open JWW Q!! This was big, this hasn't been easy but we are getting it together. He almost got his first Ex Std. Q - my mistake, pulled him off a jump and got a refusal but it was such a great run!! And Mommy was running injured. 

We have a lot to work on but it's so much fun!! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Brodys Rockies (Jan 8, 2019)

Congrats! :smile2: Sounds like you and Duddy had a fun time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Duddy!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. It does sound like fun .


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! thanks for sharing.


----------

